# S&W M627 Christmas Present!



## Scharfshutzen (Jan 12, 2008)

S&W M627 Christmas Present!

My wife bought me a new S&W Model 627 Performance Center Revolver for Christmas! What a wonderful wife! This is the first S&W revolver that I have owned since the early 1980's when, like everyone else, I got onto the semi-auto bandwagon.

I have forgotten how great S&W revolvers can be. I took this revolver to the range the other day (250 rounds) and I am hooked! I am seriously considering a S&W Model 325 Thunder Ranch revolver. This concept of full-moon cartridge clips is great! :smt023:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Man alive That is one beautiful revolver you got there. You might think about getting that wonderful wife of yours a new diamond. Good luck with it.:smt1099


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Mmm...

The more I see it, the more I think: that's my gun!

Is it the 8 or 6 shooter, can't make it out. 5" barrel?

Sharf,
could you give us an update on latest performance and impressions??


----------



## riot earp (Jun 11, 2006)

Beautiful revolver. 

I want one..

Congrats....


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

That is very nice. My 627 is my favorite revolver.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Boy is the ante raised for _her_ next birthday.


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

NICE! Great wife you've there.


----------



## Mosquito (Mar 11, 2008)

Man I love S&W 627s!
Beautiful bi-tone you have there!


----------

